# Karmazin Aims Sirius Towards 2.7 Million Sub Mark



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

How big is the market for satellite radio?

Sirius CEO Mel Karmazin said during the company's annual shareholder meeting Wednesday the satellite radio potential could reach out to more than 300 million homes and vehicles. Of course, the executive said the company won't get all of those points, but he told shareholders that the sky's the limit when it comes to reaching out to consumers.

Karmazin said 200 million vehicles are out on U.S. roads today, and 16 million to 17 million cars and trucks flood the market every year, and all those vehicles are perfect for satellite radio. There's also 109 million homes that could access satellite radio, he pointed out.

On the vehicle front, Sirius' partners in the automotive industry - companies that make the 16 million to 17 million cars every year - account for 40 percent of the new vehicle market, Karmazin said.

This year, Sirius expects to reach more than the 2.7 million customer mark at the end of the year, thanks to programming brands such as NFL games and NASCAR coverage, the CEO said.

Karmazin also promoted Sirius' programming slate, saying Sirius is not only "the satellite radio content leader, we are the radio content leader." Programming additions that could push Sirius' customer count higher include the addition of shock jock Howard Stern in January 2006.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

